# BBC vid - Bristol Zoo Gardens breeding program



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

BBC News - Creating the mood for frog romance

Great little video. Pretty awesome that I'm working with one of these species and will be working with the other very shortly.


----------



## Herpetology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool video, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice to see somewhere close to home is doing something in the way of conservation.

Might have to give Bristol Zoo a visit sometime.

Cheers for sharing Ray!

Richie


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Been there a bunch of times.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice video. Ive been to England, but never to the zoo there...thanks for sharing that..sara


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

forestexotics said:


> Nice video. Ive been to England, but never to the zoo there...thanks for sharing that..sara


They've more than one you know . Bristol's Zoo is pretty small.


----------

